# "Meme" Flooding?



## Erethzium (Nov 24, 2011)

So it appears right now that FA is being flooded with some new bandwagon meme thing. (to the point where there's constantly at least one on the front page at all times) And looking through the galleries of the people who post them, a great deal of them are using art that they drew previously. Isn't this against AUP?



> Memes and photo edits are permitted only when the meme contain original user created content (a drawing, photograph, etc.). *Minor edits of pre-existing images*, *cut-and-pastes*, (de)motivational posters, re-colorizations or "add your own caption" are not permitted. Stick figures are not considered "original content".



Unless the photo part counts as "original user created content".

Either way, meme spam is annoying.

(inb4 "qq moar" and similar troll posts, luv ya FA forums!)


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 24, 2011)

There's currently a thread in Rants & Raves expressing this sentiment, interestingly started by a current support administrator.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/110829-Rant-quot-Comparison-meme!-quot

Edit: In the meantime, the best thing to do is to report submissions in trouble tickets.  Be sure to clearly mention that it's a meme and which meme it is.  It's not required, but I recommend reading how to file a good trouble ticket.

https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1848394/

Edit again: The reason you need to mention it's a meme is in case the same submission is reported twice.  If it's handled by the time your ticket is read, then an admin can just close it as previously handled instead of having to try figuring out who and what with missing info.


----------



## Erethzium (Nov 24, 2011)

Er...it's kind of hard to trouble ticket every one, seeing as a new one pops up every 30 seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's hard to explain, but some of them are actually good, while others seem to have no thought put into em. I think the giant "COMPARISON MEME!" title on the top of every entry distracts from their appeal.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 25, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I think the giant "COMPARISON MEME!" title on the top of every entry distracts from their appeal.


Teah, that part is most annoying. Then the joke/spam ones. Then the ones that don't put any effort into it. I did the meme too, but I took a brand new photo and drew a brand new picture for it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 25, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> It's hard to explain, but some of them are actually good, while others seem to have no thought put into em. I think the giant "COMPARISON MEME!" title on the top of every entry distracts from their appeal.


Some people are doing it right within boundaries, perhaps.
However, the majority of the ones I've been seeing simply consists of copy-pasting 2 images into a very ugly looking template - Which falls against what OP snipped from the AUP. There is also a rule against flooding, mainly posting 12 or so images a day, but it seems no one has been dull enough to do that with these memes yet.

Edit: To best combat this, gather a list of violations you find within the next 3 days(or whenever the pace of the meme slows), then list all submissions in a trouble ticket. Otherwise, you'll probably end up flooding the TT system.


----------



## JeremySkunk (Nov 25, 2011)

Erethzium said:


> So it appears right now that FA is being flooded with some new bandwagon meme thing. (to the point where there's constantly at least one on the front page at all times) And looking through the galleries of the people who post them, a great deal of them are using art that they drew previously. Isn't this against AUP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that bit of rules you posted is meant to keep people from taking something they didn't create, modifying it a little, and declaring it a new work. Like (De)Motivators as specifically called out in the rule: You can't take a screencap from your favorite show, put a little caption on it and submit it here.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

They're literally flooding the front page every refresh. Can't the admins get started on deleting them? :S


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 25, 2011)

Krystal can't enjoy her comparison meme


----------



## Erethzium (Nov 25, 2011)

JeremySkunk said:


> I'm pretty sure that bit of rules you posted is meant to keep people from taking something they didn't create, modifying it a little, and declaring it a new work. Like (De)Motivators as specifically called out in the rule: You can't take a screencap from your favorite show, put a little caption on it and submit it here.



"Minor edits of pre-existing images", AKA, taking something you already drew (pre-existing image) and pasting it into another picture (cut and paste) as a "meme". It is indeed against the AUP unless you created something new for it.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2011)

Make it stop..


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 25, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Make it stop..


You jelly?


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah the real life/ fursona meme. I do wonder who originated it considering i can see the concern from this as well as the consequences of ones real life face.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You jelly?



Show your face, blasphemer! :V


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 25, 2011)

BTW people found the original meme it came from Deviantart. http://fav.me/d4h37zz


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2011)

So why has it come onto this bloody site? Oh look another picture of this series is on the main page!


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 25, 2011)

Glaice said:


> So why has it come onto this bloody site? Oh look another picture of this series is on the main page!



Well form what i've seen on the original DA user page she is one of those popular artist with pageviews almost at the 400,000 rage. Oh and she a lion king artist that has an OC. (Yeah i can see where this is going.)


----------



## greaseyote (Nov 26, 2011)

Erethzium said:


> So it appears right now that FA is being flooded with some new bandwagon meme thing. (to the point where there's constantly at least one on the front page at all times) And looking through the galleries of the people who post them, a great deal of them are using art that they drew previously.



You know, you could just, like, not be an asshole and let people have their fun.


----------



## Nuro (Nov 27, 2011)

The problem isn't so much the meme, it's rather that very few memes are actually funny any more, because the instant 4chan or any other high-traffic internet hub gets their hooks into it, it won't take long before it's completely ruined.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 27, 2011)

We can always go back to pasting faces over a cat wearing a poptart while zipping through space.
Yeah, doesn't take long at all.


----------



## Shireton (Nov 27, 2011)

The worst meme is My Little Pony.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 30, 2011)

agreed, i dont like conformity, even within the "sub-culture" of furry.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Dec 3, 2011)

Objection! Let the meme's be. There is so much pencil drawings that look like a beginning artist did them to not care about a few memes adding to it. Meme's do help encourage people to make more stuff by giving a reason to. If you don't like it, then start watching only the artist you think are good. Get about 500+ people you are watching and you will have 50+ new drawings from a pool that you hand picked per day or so. Or just don't look on the internet, and only look at art in art galleries were the "real" artist are lol. That will solve your meme problem.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Meh I kinda like being judgemental about people and how they don't look like their sonas


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 4, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> and how they don't look like their sonas


I'd shoot myself if I woke up one morning covered in scales, wearing pitch black glasses, and dressed in a WWII nazi uniform.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 4, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> I'd shoot myself if I woke up one morning covered in scales, wearing pitch black glasses, and dressed in a WWII nazi uniform.



Oh Murr :V

Well given a world without furry injuistice, I think I'd be fine suddenly appearing as my 'sona. He is me after all. And there are a few traits about him that don't mirror mine (in a good way)


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 4, 2011)

lostfoxeh said:


> Objection! Let the meme's be. There is so much pencil drawings that look like a beginning artist did them to not care about a few memes adding to it. Meme's do help encourage people to make more stuff by giving a reason to. If you don't like it, then start watching only the artist you think are good. Get about 500+ people you are watching and you will have 50+ new drawings from a pool that you hand picked per day or so. Or just don't look on the internet, and only look at art in art galleries were the "real" artist are lol. That will solve your meme problem.



You have to remember that you have to abide by the rules of the site while uploading.


----------

